# Albino Katzenwels



## Flohwi (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo ihr,

Mein Schwiegervater hat einen doch mittlerweile großen albino __ katzenwels im Teich. Er ist ein absoluter hingucker und lässt die ca. 6 anderen Fische ( vier grosse kois und 2 shibunki oder so)

Wir hatten vor paar Tage zwei kleine kois für den Teich gekauft, einer überlebte keine 15 Sekunden, weil der katzenwels eiskalt zuschlug. :? Der andere lebt bis heute. 

Der tierbestand ist nun schon fast zwei Jahre immer der gleiche, bis auf zwei __ störe, die spurlos verschwunden sind. Babys haben dank des Welses wohl keine Chance. 

Mein Schwiegervater will den __ Wels nun raushaben, auch wenn der wirklich hübsch ist. Ist ein Verkauf möglich oder findet man nur schwer Abnehmer? Was für ein Preis kann man ansetzen? Hübsche kois gehen ja auch für viel Geld weg. 

Wir haben Angst, dass der Größer wird und auch die anderen Fische auf kurz oder lang verzehrt. 

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Albino  Katzenwels*

Hallo Flohwi,
:Willkommen2

ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Teichgröße von 8m³ von deinem Schwiegervater ist.
Da ist der Verlust von den 2 Stören sicher eine notwendige Reaktion auf das fehlende Volumen und die erforderliche intensive Pflege.

Den __ Wels in einen angemessenen Teich zu verschenken wäre wohl die beste Lösung.

Für hübsche Koi, die nicht richtig wachen konnten, weil ihnen der Raum dazu gefehlt hat gib es Abnehmer, die dann eine kleine Ablösesumme zahlen, damit er nicht weiter leiden muss.

Sorry für die harten Worte aber __ Störe in diesem Volumen sind nicht glücklich.
Koi mögen sich damit kurzfristig anfreunden, wenn sie noch klein sind und die Filterung passt.

Tut den Fischen einen Gefallen und gebt sie für wenig € in angemessenen Teiche ab.


----------



## Flohwi (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Albino  Katzenwels*

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.

Die genauen Daten des Teiches weiß ich garnicht, muss ich noch mal erfragen. Ich hatte erstmal irgendwelche Daten angegeben, damit die Anmeldung hier möglich ist.

Der Teich ist schon groß und tief, wir denken, dass beide __ störe von vögeln gerissen wurden. Der katzenwels greift diese doch nicht an?


----------



## Johann90 (1. Sep. 2022)

Gibt es den Albino __ Katzenwels noch 
wenn ja bitte anrufen 01752404103
Lg Johann


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2022)

Ich glaube der fällt in die gleiche Kategorie wie der Thema 'die nächsten Fische auf der "EU-Liste der invasiven Arten"' https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...e-auf-der-eu-liste-der-invasiven-arten.52666/


----------



## Turbo (2. Sep. 2022)

Hmm…. Der ist vermutlich mittlerweile schon etwa 1,60m gross.
Der Beitrag ist von 2013.


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2022)

Eher 20–45 cm lang. Mehr werden die selten. https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weißer_Katzenwels


----------



## Turbo (2. Sep. 2022)

Das Web gibt da so vieles her. 
z.B. das.








						Weißer Wels: 15-jähriger Angler macht seltenen Fang - BLINKER
					

In freier Wildbahn ist ein weißer __ Wels unglaublich selten. Umso größer war die Freude eines Teenagers, der ein solches Exemplar fangen durfte.




					www.blinker.de
				




Aber ich kann meinen Wels doch streichen wie ich will.


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Das Web gibt da so vieles her.
> z.B. das.
> 
> 
> ...


Naja Wels und __ Katzenwels sind halt nicht das gleiche


----------



## Turbo (2. Sep. 2022)

Hihi…

Komme bei __ Wels ja nicht wirklich draus.
Hatte nur einige kuschlig kleine im Aquarium,
Aber….  Mit lesen klappt es noch.   

„Der __ Katzenwels, den der 15 Jahre alte Edwards Tarumianz Ende Juni fangen konnte, dürfte der Fisch seines Lebens sein“


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Naja __ Wels und __ Katzenwels sind halt nicht das gleiche


Hi Rene,

dat ist schon ein amerikanischer Wels aus der Katzenwelssippe denn im Text steht das der Bub mit __ Forellenbarsch, __ Schwarzbarsch und __ Knochenhechte noch weitere Fische fing. War also ein nordamerikanisches Gewässer wo der Bub geangelt hat

MfG Frank


----------

